# Soda PoPs great adventure



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I left the sound on, so you can hear what Neil is saying. I couldn't find my little tug, so I was stuck with this really long tug, and my timing was shit fumbling with the damn thing. Stupid cold as well.

The little temper tantrum haver was fun to watch. She might work out.

www.youtube.com/watchv?=qjHH8_INAek

Should be something to learn from this, I know I won't be going out on the field unless I find MY tug. : )


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjHH8_INAek


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I couldn't possibly suck more at doing this stuff. I never remember what the **** I did the last time. I just push buttons until the right thing happens.

Thanks for fixing it.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

No problem. And very nice video, I enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christen Adkins said:


> No problem. And very nice video, I enjoyed watching it.


Me too.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Me too.


Me three!
Nice little girl


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it just a malinois thing to not bark for a bite and just strain and strain against the leash instead, or is it just that they are simply most often not trained to do it?


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

I think they are not trained to do it. Speaking from someone that is trying to cross train....
If you train too much hold and bark, when you send the dog in and the decoy is too static (even though it's for a bite) the dog will go into a hold and guard. 

I think you want the dog to think about biting, turning the head in the right direction, etc. 

They don't want a bark for a bite and slip like we do in schutzhund.
That is what I think anyways, I'm sure ppl will correct me if I'm wrong.
I just think in this case, that is not what they are working on... Mals for sure will hammer off a bark if that is what you want and train for..

Julie


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Haven't watched the video yet, I'll have to do that tonight. But in the Ring Sports there is no bark and hold like there is in Sch. In the blind search the dog just has to bark to indicate he found the guy. Not bark bark bark bark bark, but just one "woof". So many people don't spend a lot of time on a consistent/rythmic bark like you would in Sch. To take it one step further, some handlers will discourage a lot of barking as it just expends unneccessary energy with no point value attached. And when you are out there for 45-60 minutes straight trialing, there is no point in wasting energy you don't have to.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks. That's kind of what I figured, but it's been that way with all the Mal's I've seen in person, so I just wondered if maybe it was a breed thing or not.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Barking serves no purpose, and I don't remember if I have it on tape anywhere, but the seminar giver said he doesn't like the barking as it shows the dog is hectic, and he doesn't want to reward that mood.

I don't like the barking, as the dog is going to wear himself out. Of course sometimes, the dog is going to bark.

Kristen, the difference in Mals and GSD's is that the GSD's tend to stop pulling if they don't get the bite fairly quickly (generalization) and Mals just keep trying, and do not drop out of drive so easily (generalization)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Barking serves no purpose, and I don't remember if I have it on tape anywhere, but the seminar giver said he doesn't like the barking as it shows the dog is hectic, and he doesn't want to reward that mood.

I don't like the barking, as the dog is going to wear himself out. Of course sometimes, the dog is going to bark.

Kristen, the difference in Mals and GSD's is that the GSD's tend to stop pulling if they don't get the bite fairly quickly (generalization) and Mals just keep trying, and do not drop out of drive so easily (generalization)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

jeff, i didn't mind the link you posted at all--Bob Seger and Rush happen to be 2 of my all-times favs, so i just did a little time-machine trip..
is it just me (back OT), or is that little girl just a wee bit possessive of that leg-sleeve??  i thought it was probably a good thing for the helper that she had her mouth full....


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Is it just a malinois thing to not bark for a bite and just strain and strain against the leash instead, or is it just that they are simply most often not trained to do it?


You would need to start at some distance with a young dog much different lesson to make barking the lesson they were working had no barking requirement.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Jeff,

I watched this and thought what a nice ring dog she could be :razz: 
Glad she got a chance to work, hope you find a way to keep her going!

lg8-[


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I enjoyed the video and appreciated how the decoy worked with the dog AND you - good quality.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Lisa we will see. Either way, she is a pretty funny dog. I like her personality at the house, she is quite a goofball, and has a lot of games she likes to play. All of which crack me up. She, unlike Buko HAS to have all the toys. Luckily, he could care less. :-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice pup! 
I thought the decoy/helper/trainer did a nice job of explaining everything he did and why.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

There was a girl learning how to decoy there, and he was talking to her about what to do. I thought it might be of some help to hear it......plus I couldn't figure out how to do the music.......plus, I made the thing too long somehow.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Jeff, (Lisa, Tim & Michael too)
Here is the brother -- should see the other one in the next few weeks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I_r27LKLuU


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Haven't watched the video yet, I'll have to do that tonight. But in the Ring Sports there is no bark and hold like there is in Sch. In the blind search the dog just has to bark to indicate he found the guy. Not bark bark bark bark bark, but just one "woof". So many people don't spend a lot of time on a consistent/rythmic bark like you would in Sch. To take it one step further, some handlers will discourage a lot of barking as it just expends unneccessary energy with no point value attached. And when you are out there for 45-60 minutes straight trialing, there is no point in wasting energy you don't have to.


Point well made Kadi,though I participate in Shutzhund I think that the bark and hold is a waste of time.The whole point is to alert the handler of a suspect not sit there and burn himself out..I do like the fact of the dog not being able to bite until the decoy makes a move..


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> Hi Jeff, (Lisa, Tim & Michael too)
> Here is the brother -- should see the other one in the next few weeks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I_r27LKLuU



Thanks for sharing. Great Video!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Is it just a malinois thing to not bark for a bite and just strain and strain against the leash instead, or is it just that they are simply most often not trained to do it?


Depends on the dog. My bitch is very vocal but her Mom is uber quiet. There is a new pup in our club same thing no bark just straining to get to the bite.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Barking serves no purpose, and I don't remember if I have it on tape anywhere, but the seminar giver said he doesn't like the barking as it shows the dog is hectic, and he doesn't want to reward that mood.


I totally Agree Jeff. We had to work hard to stop my bitch from being a barking asshat. We don't let her bite unless she mellows out, when we were training indoors everybody used to have to wear ear defenders. Now depending on the exercise like a face attack if she is freaking out she goes back to the car. Or if we can stand it we will wait wait and wait some more if she isn't calm until she gets a bite. 

btw Nice little bitch you got there. As well I really liked the training decoy you were working with. Nice work all around!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Neil was giving the seminar. It would be nice to have him around for pups though wouldn't it ????

Think of all the decoys hopping about overstimulating pups. LOL Mals are the lazy decoy's dog of choice. : )

I have day three just about fixed, I, somehow, overlapped things, and you see everything twice. Then, instead of just deleting it and starting over, (duh) I was trying to fix it.

Maybe I can get it to youtube tomorrow. The internet connection here is too sketchy.

Should be fun to watch, I am frozen, the wind is blowing, and the dog doesn't want to reward from me, and wants to go and bite the decoy.

I had two left feet and my opposable thumbs were packed away somewhere.


----------

